
Coconut Programming Language - svara
http://coconut-lang.org/
======
ksaj
This sorta kinda reminds me of what macros do for Common Lisp, except that
they position it as a language unto itself.

I can also see it used, in a "side effect" sort of way, to get modern code
running natively on older or limited devices that wouldn't normally be able to
support the advanced capabilities.

